# My Lego animation movies



## Chopders (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's kind of weird, but I did a lot of stuff with my legos, take a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Super Smash Bros 3D Lego* (5 years old) - 409,000 views:  http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/201124.html

*GTA Sandreas* (remake of San Andreas) (4 years old) - 295,000 views: http://youtube.com/watch?v=yXXAg5nK-gA

*SpiderMan Lego* ( 178,000 on this account and 41,000 on that one) : http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/228233.html

*Splinter Cell* - 20,000 views: http://youtube.com/watch?v=nwsbRdGNZHM

*Metal Gear Solid Lego* (brand new): http://www.ssnintendo.com/?p=1589

Comments are welcome


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

They're nice.
You've definitely improved over the years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do like how you took a lot of time with your animations and how they're all video-game related (excluding Spider-Man, of course). They're fun to watch, and I'm amazed at how much time and how many frames it takes to make these interesting films.

I've got inspiration for your next animation: EarthBound, an RPG that was made for the SNES!


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet man.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to tell you. I really enjoyed them. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Chopders (Jun 11, 2008)

Positives comments are the best results of my videos, thank you.


----------



## miruki (Jun 11, 2008)

omg, I love stop motion... it's so much work, geez, how do you have the patience for that? oO

Anyways, your latest video seems not to work? At least when I open the link and click on play on the GT video it does not really load? ;_;


----------



## jelbo (Jun 11, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG!!1 
You're the one who made SSB Lego video
i saw it on GT , and it was awesome
u got talent mah boi


----------



## Chopders (Jun 11, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> OMG!!1
> You're the one who made SSB Lego video
> i saw it on GT , and it was awesome
> u got talent mah boi



Thank you very much, I have a lot of account for my different type of movies (I'm not really doing frame by frame movie any more, I don't have the time).


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, short but great fun =)


----------

